# Dosage of Nature*Throid



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

After having half of my thyroid removed, my Dr put me on 50 mg of Synthroid, but I've been to another Dr who likes natural thyroid replacement (and so do I). He has given me Nature*Throid 1 grain (65 mg).

My question is, is 1 grain close in it's effect to the 50mg of Synthroid?

Thanks!


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I found my answer HERE


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thatbrian said:


> After having half of my thyroid removed, my Dr put me on 50 mg of Synthroid, but I've been to another Dr who likes natural thyroid replacement (and so do I). He has given me Nature*Throid 1 grain (65 mg).
> 
> My question is, is 1 grain close in it's effect to the 50mg of Synthroid?
> 
> Thanks!


I think that Nature Throid has same as Armour. 38 mcg. T4 and 9 mcg. T3 per one grain.

It is not necessary to have the equivalant of Synthroid (T4) because you are now taking T3.

I don't have time to look up the above but I am reasonably sure it is the same Armour.

You can google the "prescribing info!" And maybe let me know?


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, on the chart (link above) it is the same as Armour, but it looks like the conversion from .50 of Synthroid is 1/2 grain of Armour or Nature*Throid. In other words, my dose is doubled.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thatbrian said:


> Yes, on the chart (link above) it is the same as Armour, but it looks like the conversion from .50 of Synthroid is 1/2 grain of Armour or Nature*Throid. In other words, my dose is doubled.


Nature Throid is 65 mgs.per grain unlike Armour which is 60 mgs. per grain.

This has nothing to do with how much hormone you are getting.

Prescribing Information for Nature*Throid™ (Thyroid USP) Tablets

DESCRIPTION

Nature*Throid™ (Thyroid USP) Tablets, micro*coated, easy to swallow with a reduced odor, for oral use are natural preparations derived from porcine thyroid glands (T3 liothyronine is approximately four times as potent as T4 levothyroxine on a microgram for microgram basis). They provide 38 mcg levothyroxine (T4) and 9 mcg liothyronine (T3) for each 65 mg (1 Grain) of the labeled content of thyroid

Your doc has Rx'd correctly and no doubt you will need slow and steady titration. When are your next labs scheduled? Should be every 8 weeks.


----------

